# GA16DET runs 13.098 1/4...



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=79279


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Woah, those are some nice numbers for a GA16, i'm impressed!


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

very nice times bout damn time lol....Cant wait to see what he runs with a fixed exhaust and a little more work done....


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wow. i wonder if he had slicks and gutted interior?


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

yeah it was really gutted read on the sr20 forum thread


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

thats hot, i only wish i didn't have the sunroof and all the extras, rather have a faster car..


----------

